# Emerald Coast Marine Boat Sale,,,



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Now is the best time to buy a New / Used boat, We have 23 new boats in stock, and we have 8 preowned,, All below book price, Many boats can be 100% financed due to the low pricing. 

Call Bob for pricing,,, 456-8196

Nobody, absolutly nobody will beat our price.

:usaflag


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenny, do you guys have a web site?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

yes, it is www.Emeraldcoastmarine.com

:usaflag


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like some good deals to be had for those in the market......


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up with this website?? I posted this moroning and it never showed...

anyways good luck with the sale kenny, I'm wanting a boat right now but dont need payments...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

nothing's up with it wld, you replied to Kenny's thread in the "Forum Discounts and Promo's" section and the post is there. I've done the same thing......


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the comment hossfly, but all of our inventory is on the web site...:usaflag


----------

